# Games mit LAN-Modus



## eNortiz (25. Juli 2013)

Ich bin Ende November wieder drei Tage auf der MTA-LAN.

Da dort die Bandbreite für alle Mann recht knapp ist beginnt jedes Jahr (vor Ort :-/) die Suche nach einem Game das man jetzt mal spielen könnte.

Da es mittlerweile kaum noch Games mit einem richtigen LAN Modus gibt wird das ganze Unterfangen nicht einfacher. 
Was für Vorschläge habt ihr denn parat?

Sollte zwischen 8-16 Spieler unterstützen, bevorzugt Shooter mit nicht sonderlichen hohen Hardware-Anforderungen.

Unreal Tournament packen wir jedes Jahr mal wieder für ein paar Stunden aus, aber die "Langzeitmotivation" fehlt da irgendwie. Genauso läuft es mit Q3 Rocket Arena und Left 4 Dead.
Serious Sam geht gar nicht, nach ner Stunde liegt die halbe Mannschaft (vemutlich alkoholinduziert) zuckend auf dem Fußboden...

Früher haben wir tagelang den Multiplayer-Modus von Far Cry gespielt, aber das kriegt man unter aktuellen Betriebssystemen nur nach längerer Konfiguration einigermaßen zum laufen...


----------



## Fexzz (25. Juli 2013)

Command & Conquer? Counter Strike? World in Conflict? Supreme Commander? Nur einige die mir jetzt so einfallen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Juli 2013)

Teeworlds! macht süchtig im LAN^^

Teeworlds


----------



## xpSyk (25. Juli 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Command & Conquer? Counter Strike? World in Conflict? Supreme Commander? Nur einige die mir jetzt so einfallen.



nicht nur CS sonder eig. alle Source Spiele (soweit ich weiß)


----------



## Dis.Grace (25. Juli 2013)

die alten Call of Duty Games gehen auch immer gut 

Und als nicht shooter ggf. WarCraft 3, TM-Nations oder Flatout?


----------



## jamie (25. Juli 2013)

CoD 4 müsste gehen, Far Cry 2 macht mit Custom-Maps auch Spaß, CS is ja klar, Sniper Elite: Zombie Army (geiler Co-op), RUSE, Bulletstorm,...


----------



## guss (25. Juli 2013)

Team Fortress Classic und das 8vs8. Da brauch man kein anderes Spiel mehr für die LAN


----------



## alfalfa (25. Juli 2013)

Wir machen immer zuviert kleine LAN-Parties und zocken seit Jahren COD 2, COD 4, COD 5, BF 2, NFS Shift und Flatout 2.
Früher haben wir manchmal auch BF 1942 und das alte NFS Most Wanted gespielt.

Eigentlich wird es ja mal Zeit, für was neues, aber wie schon erwähnt wurde, haben die neuen Spiele fast alle keinen LAN-Modus mehr.

Von daher klinke ich mich hier mal ein, vielleicht gibt es ja noch gute Tipps.


----------



## Research (25. Juli 2013)

Civilization.

SIns of a Solar Empire.

C&C Gernäle


----------



## guss (25. Juli 2013)

"Command and Conquer Generals: Zero Hour" haben wir oft gezockt. Aber das geht max. bis 8 Leute wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## wievieluhr (25. Juli 2013)

START CRAFT : BROODWAR 
HALO 1
falls zu 5. League of Legends


----------



## 0815klimshuck (25. Juli 2013)

CSS 
CoD WaW 
Command and Conquer Generals: Zero Hour
Age of Empires 2 

man verdammt ... waren das geile zeiten/LAN Partys


----------



## eNortiz (25. Juli 2013)

League of Legends hat einen LAN-Modus? Dachte das geht nur online...

HALO 1 ist mal ein guter Hinweis! Macht zwar optisch nicht mehr viel her, aber hat auch immer Spaß gemacht.

Der Conquest (ich meine das war die richtige Bezeichnung) Mdous aus Far Cry hatte ne gute Kombination aus Shooter und Taktik. Drei verschiedene Klassen inklusive Ingenieur der Befestigungsanlagen bauen und reparieren konnte und dazu noch Fahrzeuge.

Daher war der immer sehr fesselnd gewesen...


----------



## Hiazu (25. Juli 2013)

Torchlight 2


----------



## FSPower (25. Juli 2013)

Mir würde noch Unreal Tournament einfallen. Die älteren Versionen haben keine hohen Anforderungen und sind für jeden einfach zu spielen!

Ansonsten wie schon genannt COD 4, COD 5, C&C, TF, L4D und natürlich BF2! Ich kann für Lan auch immer die Demo von BF2 empfehlen, da kostenlos und gerade bei 8-16 Spielern immer sehr lustig!


----------



## eNortiz (25. Juli 2013)

Welche Maps sind denn in der Demo von BF2 spielbar?


----------



## crae (25. Juli 2013)

Plädiere auch schwer für css, ist einfach mit eines der besten games für eine lan. Ansonsten müsste cod4 oder trackmania auch gut gehen.

mfg, crae


----------



## eNortiz (25. Juli 2013)

Das Turnier wird CS:GO sein, das sollten also eigentlich alle haben...


----------



## Quppi (25. Juli 2013)

also wir zocken immer erst ein strategiespiel, wenn ich mit freunden mal was machen (so 6-8 leute). letztes mal hatten wir rainbow six vegas 2 und sins of a solar empire. alternativ ham wir auch schon bf2 oder anno gespielt.


----------



## eNortiz (25. Juli 2013)

Vegas 2 haben wir schon zu oft gespielt :-/

Macht aber Laune, das stimmt auf jedem Fall!


----------



## FSPower (25. Juli 2013)

eNortiz schrieb:


> Welche Maps sind denn in der Demo von BF2 spielbar?


 
Leider nur Gulf of Oman. Kann aber für ein paar Runden gut Stimmung reichen.

Ansonsten ist TrackMania wie crae vorgeschlagen hat auch noch ne sehr gute Idee. Ist zwar kein Shooter macht aber den meisten auch sehr viel Spaß. Außerdem bietet Nadeo hire ja auch die kostenlose Version Nations ESWC an mit sehr vielen verschiedenen Strecken und sogar verschiedenen Modi.
TrackMania Nations ESWC - Download - CHIP Online


----------

